

Reddit – how I grew to love then hate it within 24 hours and what I learned - shuzhang
https://medium.com/@shuisonfire/reddit-how-i-grew-to-love-and-then-hate-it-within-24-hours-and-everything-i-learned-along-the-way-ee26a1b3036a

======
gasda
reddit that fickle mistress.

